# Ketogenic diet anyone?



## toupeemoor (Jun 21, 2018)

Is a Ketogenic diet really effective? Is it safe?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m kind of skeptical, though I think it has worked for some people.

The thing with keto is it’s pretty much a no-carb/very low carb diet. Yet we need carbohydrates for our brains to function, for energy. Maybe have one low-carb meal a day?


----------



## Honi (Jun 22, 2018)

What is your goal with the ketogenic diet? Weight-loss? Ease diabetes symptoms? Ive been on it for 6 months. Ive lost almost 15 kg. Definitely safe, however I'd suggest consulting your doctor. the r/keto subreddit is a great source for inspiration and information. There's no issue with "my brain functioning" even on an extremely low carb diet, quite the contrary I feel more awake and sharp than I usually did before I started. 

My biggest point would be KEEP IT SIMPLE. There's no need to make keto baked goods, keto bread etc. The only thing I make that would be out of the norm of my eggs, meat, fish, veggies etc is fathead pizza (And it is delish).


----------

